# 1918 Davis-dayton Military Model Badge



## hoofhearted (Aug 13, 2016)

*
Story and more fotos in the Show Your Davis-Made Bicycle thread ... ENTRY # 411.

............  patric






*


----------



## Kato (Aug 13, 2016)

That is incredible......!!!


----------



## jkent (Aug 13, 2016)

Thats a rare badge Patric. I like it a lot.
JKent


----------



## catfish (Aug 14, 2016)

Very nice.


----------



## catfish (Aug 14, 2016)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1918-BIKE-m...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## hoofhearted (Aug 14, 2016)

catfish said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1918-BIKE-military-WWI-model-DAYTON-BICYCLE-soldier-Davis-Sewing-Machine-Company-/172074303600?hash=item28106d8070:g:K7EAAOSwLnlWpCEW&nma=true&si=AAQX3J1su4vaisXeSc%2FZW5%2B11QA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557





*Catfish the ebay auction for this specimen was one of
the more mysterious in the history of ebay.

The auction opened - then not too many hours passed
and was closed.  Have not heard any grapevine chatter
as to what happened to the bicycle.

Regardless, the auction provides some great historical
documentation for the rest of us.

Thank you for posting this, Brother Catfish !

..... patric

INTERESTINGLY ... the auction seller does post a direct
fone number to his place o' business.   Maybe one of us
bold souls will make a call to find the story behind the story.*


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Aug 14, 2016)

I tried phoning him within half an hour of it going onto ebay but I could never get an answer, and he didn't answer my ebay message. I half-expected it to turn up here


----------



## hoofhearted (Aug 14, 2016)

[QUOTE="Wing Your Heel, post: 609881, member: 3142*"*]* ..............* *I* *half-expected* *it* *to* *turn* *up* *here.*[/QUOTE]


*Colin ... so did I.   

A good friend of mine, and fellow CABEr told me of his inten-
tion to place a sizable bid on the machine and let the auction 
play thru. 

Then, quicker than any mortal could say, ''I Shot the Sheriff ...'', 
the auction pulls a Titanic and has failed to resurface.

.......  patric*


----------



## oldiron73 (Sep 2, 2016)

Awesome badge and some good info.
Thanks.......


----------



## hoofhearted (Sep 2, 2016)

oldiron73 said:


> Awesome badge and some good info.
> Thanks.......





*Thank you - oldiron73 ... below is a foto of the badge
after the final cleaning ... using a pink pearl eraser
available in ''school-supplies'' area of retail stores
everywhere.

Lastly .. four coats of Krylon matte-finish spray were
applied to help prevent re-oxidation.

...... patric





 

^^^ Spring thru November 11, 1918 ^^^*


----------



## partsguy (Nov 16, 2016)

hoofhearted said:


> *Thank you - oldiron73 ... below is a foto of the badge
> after the final cleaning ... using a pink pearl eraser
> available in ''school-supplies'' area of retail stores
> everywhere.
> ...





I can't wait until my "new" Dayton arrives and I come home again this weekend. Such local history! Beautiful and RARE piece...Patric!

I never heard of using a pink pearl eraser on resto projects...interesting, tip!


----------



## hoofhearted (Nov 16, 2016)

*
Partsguy ... *

During an Ohio Ride attended by some
CABErs ... to *Deed's Carillon ... *you
snapped the shutter on a 1918 Dayton
Military Bicycle.

Am re-posting it here.

These Military Models featured one of three
badges used in the identity of the machine ...
the Davis Daytonia ... the Davis ''bottlecap''
Dayton .. and the 1918 Davis Military-Model
Dayton.

Thank you for snapping and doing a CABE
posting of this tall-frame Dayton Military Model.

...... patric


----------



## partsguy (Nov 16, 2016)

hoofhearted said:


> *Partsguy ... *
> 
> During an Ohio Ride attended by some
> CABErs ... to *Deed's Carillon ... *you
> ...




My pleasure! The ride was attended by me, bentwoody66, my father, and I think one other person.


----------

